# Chisel set



## cave62 (Feb 16, 2015)

I picked these up today from a guy that had a barn full of tools for sale. It was like American pickers. I would hold something up and say how much and he would give me a number. Anyway I got these chisels for $50. I also ended up with 5 Bessey parallel clamps 3-40 inchers and 2 at 36" for $100. I also snagged an 8" jet jointer for $450. Anyway here's a few pics of the chisels. I know nothing about chisels but I bought them anyway. Any idea what these chisels are worth?

Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think so.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't know exactly what they're worth, but a set that size made in germany is pretty easily worth far more than you paid for it......good haul!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Any way you can get a sharper picture of the makers mark? I think its a pretty good bet that you got a steal on the set, but I'd be interested in doing some more research


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I believe they are Traditional Woodworker chisels. http://www.traditionalwoodworker.co...ge-Chisels-in-Wooden-Box/productinfo/101-1013


----------



## cave62 (Feb 16, 2015)

epicfail48 said:


> Any way you can get a sharper picture of the makers mark? I think its a pretty good bet that you got a steal on the set, but I'd be interested in doing some more research


Thanks for your help. There's a worn out sticker on the back, from what I can make out it says firmer chisel, hornbeam. I haven't been able to find them on the internet. From what I can tell only one of them has been used. They go from 1-1/2" to 1/8".


----------



## cave62 (Feb 16, 2015)

Putting these in the classified section, I don't need them.


----------



## cave62 (Feb 16, 2015)

I guess I don't have enough time on here to make a post in the classified section.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I think you need 25 posts to be able to post an ad in classified. You will kick yourself later on down the road if you sell the chisels. That is a nice set of chisels.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The link I posted in post 5 showed the set of chisels new to be $228.00


----------



## cave62 (Feb 16, 2015)

Selling these will help fund my new bandsaw. Plus I don't see myself needing a set like this in the future.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

A set recently sold for $50. I would say about $50.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Give ya $60 for em! I like the looks of those...


----------

